
Microsoft tests new AI chatbot ‘Zo’ after shutting down ‘Tay’ earlier this year - ljk
http://www.geekwire.com/2016/microsoft-tests-new-ai-chatbot-zo-shutting-tay-earlier-year/
======
ocdtrekkie
One of the responses I've seen from Zo was a static response about Xiaoice, "U
KNO HER???", and it was the exact same as Tay. Presumably Zo has some new
logic, hopefully to prevent the same problems for occurring, but it really is
pretty much Tay 2.0 under another name.

~~~
goatsi
They seem to have "solved" the problem with a large blacklist of terms and
topics. If you mention any of the things that got Tay into trouble the Zo will
simply say that she is uncomfortable with the direction of the conversation
and stop replying if you repeat it. They have also removed some features such
as face recognition in photos (all photo features have been removed actually)
since I assume it is harder to blacklist photos of hitler and concentration
camps than it is to blacklist words.

------
datatapes
>Do you know Cortana?

>Cortana is a great assistant and im a great friend

>What about zune?

>I liked Zune. :(

>I do miss tay.ai though

>i think you're talking about another ai that i'm not too familiar with... sry

------
motoford
me> Did you see that ludicrous display last night? zo: What was Wenger
thinking sending Walcott on that early

